# Game Thread: Nuggets at Hornets - 4/6/05



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

<center>







*&*







</center>

<u>Records</u>
The 18-55 (4-6 over their last 10 games) New Orleans Hornets welcome the 42-31 (9-1 over their last 10 games) Denver Nuggets. The Hornets are 11-25 at home while the Nuggets are 16-21 on the road. Both teams won on the road last night.

<u>Injuries</u>
Dan Dickau injured his shoulder against the Hawks, but is expected to play. The Nuggets will still be without Greg Buckner 

<u>Starting Lineups</u>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% bgcolor="#99ccff"><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>Denver</font></td><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>Position</font></td><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>New Orleans</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Carmelo Anthony</td><td>Small Forward</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Bostjan Nachbar</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Kenyon Martin</td><td>Power Forward</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>David West</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Marcus Camby</td><td>Center</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Jamaal Magloire </td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>DerMarr Johnson</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>JR Smith</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Andre Miller</td><td>Point Guard</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Speedy Claxton</td></tr></table>
<u>Key Reserves</u>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#000044" width=100% bgcolor="#ffffcc"><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#0033ff" SIZE=6>Denver</td><td><FONT COLOR="#0033ff" SIZE=6>Positions</td><td><FONT COLOR="#0033ff" SIZE=6>New Orleans</td><td><FONT COLOR="#0033ff" SIZE=6>Positions</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>Earl Boykins</td><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>SG & PG</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>PJ Brown</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>PF & C</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>Nene</td><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>PF & C</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>Dan Dickau</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>PG</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>Eduardo Najera</td><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>PF</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>Lee Nailon</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>SF</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>Wesley Person</td><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>SG & SF</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>Chris Andersen</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>C & PF</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>Bryon Russell</td><td><FONT COLOR="#006600" SIZE=4>SF & PF</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>Casey Jacobson</td><td><FONT COLOR="#660066" SIZE=4>SG & SF</td></tr></table>

<u>Storylines</u>
1) Will the Nuggets have the energy to match a Hornets team that would love to play the spoiler role on the second night of back to back road games?
2) Will the Nuggets defense improve after the past few poor performances?
3) The Nuggets should win this type of game by double digits.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Karl isn't messing with success. Nene is starting again tonight


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

i dont think we really need kmart for this one.. and New orleans doesnt really have any shooters except for dickau maybe..


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Afte 2 minutes of play, the Nuggets are up 8-2


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> i dont think we really need kmart for this one.. and New orleans doesnt really have any shooters except for dickau maybe..


True, but I would like to see him get his conditioning back after missing so much time


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

hey cpawfan are u watching this game live?anyaways johnson make the jumpshot 11-6


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> hey cpawfan are u watching this game live?anyaways johnson make the jumpshot 11-6


No, I'm stuck with internet play by play, so anything you can tell me about the game is appreciated


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 5:24 mark and the Nuggets are up 15-9


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

noh timeout if the nuggets keep shooting hot and hornets keep shooting cold this could turn into a big blowout 15-9 nuggets so far


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> No, I'm stuck with internet play by play, so anything you can tell me about the game is appreciated


lol sry but im doing play by play also..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

johnson shooting pretty hot today 3 for 3 for 7 pts


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Timeout nuggets about 2min left in the 1st Q nuggets leading 19-13


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets go cold to end the quarter, but lead 24-20

Rebounding: 13-9

Shooting
Denver: 8/17, 1/1 & 7/8 - 5 assists
Hornets: 7/22, 2/5 & 4/4 - 4 assists


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Andersen is playing well against his former team with 4 points and 4 rebounds so far


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time Out at the 8:33 mark and the Nuggets are leading 30-22

Andersen has blocked Kenyon twice already

Rebounds: 16-12


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

hmmm maybe then could get anderson out if he gets his 3rd foul
Nuggets 35
Hornets 28


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow anderson with his 4th block now hes really playing some D..


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at the 5:56 Mark and the Nuggets are up 35-30


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> wow anderson with his 4th block now hes really playing some D..


and actually all his 4 blocks are in the 2nd Q...Nene with the score he has 6pts and the nuggets lead 41-30


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 3:07 and the Nuggets are up 41-30


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Nuggets have done a good job of containing the Hornets except Nailon and Andersen


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

hmm boykins might be still cold from the game agaisnt memphis


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 2:16 Mark and the Nuggets are still up 41-30


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rebounds 25-19


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Rebounds 25-19


Yeah there controlling the boards so far..nuggets leading 44-34


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Halftime and the Nuggets are up 50-37


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rebounds 26-21 Nuggets advantage

Shooting
Denver: 18/38, 2/2 from 3 and 12/14 from the line - 13 assists
Hornets: 13/43, 3/12 from 3 and 8/8 from the line - 6 assists


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Anthony and camby shooting a combined 2-10..but nene and johnson shooting a combind 8-11


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Points in the paint: 26-12 Nuggets advantage

Fast Break points: 10-4 Nuggets advantage

Points: DJ 12, Nene 9, Dre 8, Person 5 and 4 each for Kenyon, Melo, Camby & Najera
Rebounds: Camby 10, Melo & Nene 4 each, DJ, Kenyon & Najera 2 each and Boykins and Person 1 each
Assists: 3 each for Dre, Russell & Camby, Kenyon 2 and 1 each for Melo and Nene
Blocks: Camby and Kenyon 1 each

Hornets
Points: Dickau 10, Nailon 8, 4 each for Nachbar, Brown & Andersen, Jacobson 3 and 2 each for Magloire and Vroman
Rebounds: 5 each for Brown and Magloire, Andersen 4, 2 each for Smith, West & Jacobson and Nachbar with 1
Assists: Dickau 3, Nachbar 2 & Smith 1
Blocks: Andersen 4 and 1 each for Magloire, Brown and Vroman


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

the thing im suprised about is nuggets never converted on the hornets 6 turnovers


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heh finnally..and dickau gets a quick shooting foul and andre gets both 52-39


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Nuggets were threatening to blow the game open with a 22 point lead, and then committed several fouls

63-45 with Melo going to the line for an and 1


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

time out 5:!8 and the Nuggets are up 66-47


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The Nuggets were threatening to blow the game open with a 22 point lead, and then committed several fouls


Yeah same they may blow he game into the high 20's or 30's even :biggrin:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Timeout for the nuggets..Nuggets leading 70-50


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 5:50 left in the 4th quarter and the Nuggets are up 85-67


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 1:59 mark and the Nuggets are choking
they are up but only 86-79


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Nuggets had allowed 20, 17 & 18 points in the previous 3 quarters and now they have already given up 24 points in the 4th :banghead:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Nuggets "squeak" out a double digit victory, 94-83 thanks to good FT shooting from Dre and Melo.

The important thing is that the Nuggets won since Memphis won earlier today and Minnesota is leading by over 20 points in the 2nd quarter


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Attentions guests that are reading this

Please take the time to register and provide us your opinions. BBB.net is based upon having a safe, mature enviroment where you can post from work and home about your favorite team(s).

Here is the link to get your free account

you sign up, you will receive an e-mail to activate your account. It's a quick, 2 minute process. If you do not receive an activation e-mail, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.

I look forward to reading your opinions,
cpawfan


----------



## KG_Styles (Apr 7, 2005)

what up fellow nuggets fans...

its almost playoff time and i've decided to stop being a lurker :clap: 

lets go nuggets!!!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

KG_Styles said:


> what up fellow nuggets fans...
> 
> its almost playoff time and i've decided to stop being a lurker :clap:
> 
> lets go nuggets!!!


Welcome and thanks for joining. This is an exciting time for the Nuggets and their fans.


----------

